# New Sub-Forum Idea: Stealth/Micro grows



## beginningbotanist420 (Sep 18, 2008)

If you saw my other thread, this is the same idea. There should be a Grow box/Micro grow/stealth grow/PC case (or something along these lines) sub-forum under "Grow Room & Setup" forum, for all of us who grow, but don't have the space, time, funds, etc. to grow on a full scale. Not everyone can devote a room to growing what we all love. Not everyone has the time or means to devote to caring and tending a big grow room. Also, for those of us who do stealth/micro/PC grow, you know how much of a pain it is to comb through pages and pages just to find 2 or 3 not-so-helpful threads of this subject. 

Also, if CFLs deserve their own forum, don't you think this should too? CFLs are an alternative to HID lights for small-scale/stealth/micro/low-fund growers, and before their sub-forum, people who needed information about these posed the same issues we have now. 

Another thing, asking grow box/Micro grow/stealth grow/PC case questions in the main Grow Room & Setup forum, many times the individual asking the question just receives negative replies, bad advice, sarcastic responses and very little useful information (e.g. just buy a 400w and build a proper grow room!, etc.). 

I dunno, just rolled/smoked a free quarter of mids in a ghetto tulip blunt (a nice 30min smoke ) and mids always make me analyze/critique things too much, makes me talk a lot and shit... 


But what do y'all think about the idea?  or ?


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 1, 2008)

As someone who's only option is a micro, i am all for it. I think micro growing, stealth or not, is becoming a much larger crowd, some for the hobby aspect, some because that is the only possible option, for me both =] An area similar to the CFL section for people to exchange info about stealth and micro growing would be a great contribution to this site.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 1, 2008)

*Dislexics Untie...!!!*

OH! I mean...

*MICRO GROWERS UNITE ... !!!*​


----------



## reservoir dog (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm in.... Just starting my first PC case grow! Good idea


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 5, 2008)

make a journal reservoir. I haven't seen too many well documented pc grows all the way through.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 6, 2008)

i juast am sick and tired of combing through pages upon pages of threads on growrooms to come across only a few that help me. also, not everyone has the time/money/space to do a full scale growroom wth severall hundred watts of HPS and 20+ plants



GypsyBush said:


> *Dislexics Untie...!!!*​
> 
> OH! I mean...​
> 
> *MICRO GROWERS UNITE ... !!!*​


----------



## sunshineguy (Nov 13, 2008)

wow, this is the best option/idea even for myself. would love to read up more on this for sure. i'm down to do a journal, need more knowledge first tho


----------



## AsbestosToast (Feb 26, 2009)

just remembered this idea. anything else going on with it?


----------



## cbaus1987 (Apr 12, 2009)

AsbestosToast said:


> just remembered this idea. anything else going on with it?


nice idea


----------



## datnigminty07 (Apr 13, 2009)

how are they? they are 4 plants 3 weeks into flowering supercropped, have a lower stem removal and tied down! i would love any information and comments available


----------

